# Anubias in a little tank



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sorry, I don't have a picture but... I bought an extra little anubias barteri var nana and I want to let it grow into a larger bush before putting in in my aquarium, so I figured an emersed setup was best. This is what I did: I bought an acrylic 4L x 4W x 8H display case with a lid. I cut a piece of plastic 4x1 and siliconed it at the top and punched four little holes along one side of the lid. I turned the case on its side and filled it with a shallow covering of potting soil and then topped with eco-complete. the anubias is going to be planted later today, I think. 

My questions are: 1. Should the waterline go above or below the rhizome?
2. Should the submersed plant be gradually emersed?
3. Should I cut the rhizome in half to get two plants each with three leaves?
4. Should I keep this terrarium on a window ledge with indirect light?
5. How should I fertilize it?
6. Should I mist the leaves, or let the humidity take care of things?


----------



## Dr.Ponce (Nov 28, 2007)

I can only answer one of your questions.

Q3.Should I cut the rhizome in half to get two plants each with three leaves?

I have done it (about 2 years ago) and it turned out really well; most of the cuttings grew faster than the original ones, but some are still very small. 

you just have to make sure all three leaves are viable before you make your cut. by mistake i broke one of my recently cuted rhizomes and i ended up with a single leaved piece (wich rotted away) and another with two leaves (this one grew even slower).


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Dryn said:


> 1. Should the waterline go above or below the rhizome?


Either should be fine. I keep the waterline in my setup right at the level of the substrate and the Anubias do just fine.



Dryn said:


> 2. Should the submersed plant be gradually emersed?


I didn't find that this was necessary with my plants. I simply planted them and let them adapt. They didn't loose any leaves in the transition.



Dryn said:


> 3. Should I cut the rhizome in half to get two plants each with three leaves?


This depends on how large it is to begin with and how well the roots are forming. If you'll have at least 2" of rhizome with each piece and a good set of roots, then you should be able to get two nice healthy plants out of the division. If your goal is a nice large bushy plant, then I would probably leave it unsplit instead.



Dryn said:


> 4. Should I keep this terrarium on a window ledge with indirect light?


You'll probably want a sunny window or artificial light. Just be careful not to let it get so hot that the plants cook.



Dryn said:


> 5. How should I fertilize it?


I add some macros to the water every now and again, generally just when I get around to a water change. In addition I've also added some of my micro solution to my misting water. This gets use more often than I add macros but is also very dilute. Since Anubias are such slow growers, you probably won't have to fertilize very often.



Dryn said:


> 6. Should I mist the leaves, or let the humidity take care of things?


I would definately mist occationally. How often will depend on how well your container keeps moisture in. It's definately advisable to mist more often while the plant is first adapting to emersed growth.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks you two for your comments. I think I will use all your advice.


----------

